# quarry carp?



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i just got permission to fish a private quarry and there are some MONSTER carp (20-30lbs+) in there. after talking to some of the people they said theyve never seen anyone go after or catch one of the carp even though they are all over the place, but id like to be the one that changes that. i have no problem catching smaller carp on blueberries, corn, and peanut butter smeared on catfish worms in the rivers, but does anyone know what i should throw their way in much clearer water?


----------



## CactusRuss (Apr 8, 2007)

I always use plain wheaties balls when fishing for carp. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

how do you go about makin those...im guessing smash up wheaties, add water to desired consistency, and throw on a hook?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't want to sound like a jerk but when someone says 20-30 pounders I want to be sure they are seeing common Carp and not Grass Carp because your aproach to catching them will change quite a bit.

If you want to consistantly catch Carp I'd recomend start chumming your area to keep them actively feeding where you plan to fish.

I'll wait for your reply about what species - Gary


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ive only been to the place twice just getting permission this year and seen several big carp while bass fishing. 3 feet long is not uncommon and the ones ive seen are common carp although ive been told grass carp are in there too.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Unless you plan to stalk them & pitch single baits to them the clear water has little to do with catching. Carp are said to have good sight under water but IMO they use taste more than vision while feeding.

As far as baits my go to bait will always be sweet corn from a can. Don't get me wronge, scores of big Carp have been cought on Wheatie doughballs but chumming the same bait that you'll be fishing with works better with the corn than doughballs not to mention price.
Another bait that can work great is white bread molded around the hook.You can also use the crusts' as chum to get fish working the top and when they start feeding in a frenzy you can slip in a piece with a small hook. This has been one of the best ways I have found for Lakes with Grass Carp also.

Carp are some of the toughest fish that swim and even in locations where they seldome see fishing pressure can still be tough to catch - big fish don't get big by being dumb - good luck and keep us posted with pics of these giants.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

what city is this quarry in, the way you describe it it sounds like a place i fish often and i quite often see big carp there too, if you want you can PM me and i can give you fishing tips if its the place i think it is


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

its between tiffin and bascom on state route 18. gotta have permission from the landowner to fish it tho! ive caught some decent bluegill outta there so far and had many, many 14-16 inch bass charge my lures only to stop short and of course see a few 3 foot carp swim by while the bass lure is out and the heavy rod is to the side. that the one you thought?


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

nope, not the one i was thinking, it sounds like it tho, sorry i couldnt be of any assisstance to you


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

a 7 or 8 wt fly rod and some crawfish flies, a most excellent way to catch carp when in clear water. it takes practice to get the skill of finding feeding fish, and making the right cast, but once you get it down I think its a very good way to target big fish because you pick you target, you dont just let it swim to the bait.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Muzzy bowfishing arrow has always worked for me.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

may not be the same one, but i would have to guess being clear water quarry fish they would act similar. you just use corn for your quarry or what do you throw at em? ha im sure my deer bow would work very well on gettin em on a line! big as those things are you coupld probably hit em blindfolded too.


----------

